
Overcast’s latest beta update tells listeners which podcasts are tracking them - plorg
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/31/21408823/overcast-podcast-app-beta-data-tracking
======
mikece
Can't say enough good things about Marco and his app Overcast: it's better
than apps with dozens of people working on them. The fact that this app isn't
on Android is one reason I don't switch away from iPhone. I just hope Marco
can be persuaded to work on a version for PinePhone!

------
unreal6
I found podcasting to be one of the more delightful parts of the internet, for
a while mostly ignored by the surveillance and adtech applied to the rest of
the web. Overcast is wonderful and I hope can continue to support an open
podcasting model as opposed to the closed model currently most successfully
pushed by Spotify.

